# Upgrades for MK2 TT 3.2 quattro



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello everyone! I just re-joined VWVortex and I've owned/tuned German sports cars since I've had my license 6 years ago. I started with the 2004.5 Jetta GLI (That car will always hold a special spot in me), a Mercedes C300 sport, and now the Audi TT 3.2... There were parts abundant for the GLI, but not so many for the C300. I wanted to buy this TT, figuring there would be a fair amount of performance upgrades available considering this engine is not new by any means and is also utilized by VW. However I am finding the parts bin for this car rather scarce :banghead: ... Has anyone done any tuning to their 3.2's? I havent found much on the threads here. I know what can be done to help the car out, but I don't know what aftermarket manufacturer makes it. 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

There's a thread a few below this one, "looking at the 3.2", you can start there for some info


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help I did take a look at that thread and hoped to find a little bit more elsewhere but it is indeed usefull regardless!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

What are you looking for?

I don't know that I'd say that "the parts bin is scarce," as there are a lot of companies out there that make a lot of parts that will fit your car.

If you're talking specifically about engine power upgrades, yes, there are less of those (and certainly less of them that are affordable) than there are for the 2.0T cars. This is due at least partly to the nature of the engine - a naturally aspirated engine like the VR6 in your TT is more difficult to make lots of easy cheap power from than a turbocharged one.

APR and other companies do make chips for your car, though you're not going to see the huge gains of a turbo engine. Several companies (including, for example, Milltek) make exhausts that will fit your car.

There are plenty of cosmetic and OEM+ type upgrades that are out there as well.

Do you have something specific you're looking for?

-Tim


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Well other than an air intake, exhaust, and ecu reflash, I'm finding it a little difficult to find things such as cams, headers, intake man... I also have the magnetic ride and I have not figured out exactly what I am able to do for suspension mods. 

Thanks for the time :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

http://tj.bankshouse.org/?p=21

check out my blog


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh wow well that is alot of help for sure! This is why Vortex is always the best!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

PBrotz said:


> Oh wow well that is alot of help for sure! This is why Vortex is always the best!


no probs, i update it here and there, but enjoy...
this be Fourtitude, vwvortex is a blackhole!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Schrick makes some cams for our motors. If you did intake, exhaust, cam, chip, and an intake mani, you could maybe make close to 250awhp. If you're looking for more than that, forced induction is the way to go. Although there are no kits made specifically for our bay, all the above kits could be finagled to fit. Piecing together a custom set up will be cheaper, although likely more time consuming. I can tell you that much haha


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> Schrick makes some cams for our motors. If you did intake, exhaust, cam, chip, and an intake mani, you could maybe make close to 250awhp. If you're looking for more than that, forced induction is the way to go. Although there are no kits made specifically for our bay, all the above kits could be finagled to fit. Piecing together a custom set up will be cheaper, although likely more time consuming. I can tell you that much haha


TIm, i thought we couldnt use those cams bc the ends are different from the from R32 MKVs


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

just get a c2 turbo kit


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

first I've heard of the cams not fitting


----------

